# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Test Prop vs Test E? Please advice!

## quivican

OK, so I have read many threads and, following advice, I will do my first (in many years) cycle using test only. I have noticed test e recommended for beginners to avoid frequent injections. I do not mind everyday injections, and with this said, I like to know if ed injections of test prop would cause less side effects than test E? If so, could someone provide guidance as to daily dose/cycle time/on hand anti estrogen/pct, etc?

If test e is safer, or no different, please let me know.

Any and all advice is appreciated.

----------


## Kale

Test is Test dude, the ester is all about how quickly the test takes to work, it has nothing to do with the sides that test can produce. The only sides thats reduced (thats if you get any at all) is probably water retention.

----------


## GMD3019

i did test e and tren a test at .5 ml on mon, wed, fri for 2 weeks then bumped it up to 1ml same days and kept tren a at .5 ml for the full eight weeks i got great results with little neg. side effects i went from 173 to 205 only side effect i had was acne so for ur Q. on which test is better i honestly dont know but i personally liked test e so let me know what u decide

----------


## kaju

As kale said test is test. you will not have any different sides. With that being said Firs give us your stats.
age, weight, height, body fat index, your goal- just to let you know if your body fat index is 12% or higher you will suffer from more side effects and more sever sides.

----------


## ftony

test is test so i have heard but for some reason test prop does not make me shed my hair or get as bloated and i am able to run a higher dosage with prop than cip or test e..I Dont know why,I did not get blood work to verify,but thats how it works for me...Im not sure if the slower ester builds up causing the sides, or what???test prop made me ripped big...test cip made me bloated soft and round face...lol,dunno why

----------

